# Eisenhorn - Limited Edition Hardback



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/eisenhorn-trilogy-hb.html

If I didn't already have the Eisenhorn omnibus, a fact I curse right now, I would get this. Pretty good deal for three hardback books that are of a limited quantity.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Whoa, this might be the best deal BL has ever produced. I was expecting it to be at least £70. You know, that cardboard case would easily bump the price up. Cardboard isn't cheap.

I haven't read Eisenhorn. Is it worth a read?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh, yes, gimme gimme. Already own both the reprints and the omnibus, but this box looks like such a beauty that it will fit in just fine on the top shelf. Also, 65€ for three hardbacks and a case? Not at all a bad price.

Hope they bring out a similar box for the Ravenor trilogy as well.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I haven't read Eisenhorn. Is it worth a read?


Only the best published BL books ever. No, totally not worth it


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Brobaddon said:


> Only the best published BL books ever. No, totally not worth it


Hah, I'm on it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm buying this. I already have the omnibus and the ebooks. But I've been waiting for a collectors style hardback for a long time now. Just hope we get a Ravenor one too that matches!

But yes Kharn, read it. It's easily one of the best series and some of the best novels in the BL catalogue.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow. That looks actually classy, I really like the covers. 

If you are going to drop money on limited BL books make it these ones.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brobaddon said:


> Only the best published BL books ever. No, totally not worth it


Seconded, thirded, and fourthed. If you haven't read _Eisenhorn_, READ IT NOW!!!


LotN


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

It's still a lot of money.... 

I have the omnibus, but kind of putting off reading it.... I felt like I have about 100 other books worth reading first.... anything Post Human... not just squishy IG...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Ordered, this set looks amazing, had the paperbacks for quite a while but not got round to reading them. said this on fb, but I'd love the ADB Night Lords books in this format


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> I felt like I have about 100 other books worth reading first.... anything Post Human... not just squishy IG...


Few things are worth reading as much as Eisenhorn is. It's really that good of a series.

And Eisenhorn is not squishy. Not. Even. Remotely. True it's not in his own trilogy, but there is a moment in Pariah that shows exactly how much of a badass Eisenhorn is;



When he cuts a bolter shell in half, then does the same to the Word Bearer that fired it. Or when he sliced a Chaos Dreadnought to bits. Or a ton of other stuff he does across his own series.



LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah calling Eisenhorn squishy or alluding to that is so laughably wrong.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

These are the same size (dimensions) as the horus Heresy hardbacks  nice surprise


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh my, 65 euro for 3 Hardcovers with free delivery? Best deal from BL.
Eisenhorn was my first warhammer40k book, wanted to buy omnibus long ago, so happy right now.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like it's selling pretty fast too. Fewer than 400 copies now.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Really chuffed over this release, eisenhorn is great fiction and Im loving the chance to re read it. Would be great to get a limited print run of the dark black and white covers.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah calling Eisenhorn squishy or alluding to that is so laughably wrong.


Lets just make sure we're clear... I said IG are squishy... I didn't know much about Eisenhorn to make that assumption.

I do own the Eisenhorn Omnibus as well as a limited edition Pariah. I had planned on reading it... I mean I just own a million and 3 books in the warhammer 40k universe. I only said that I would rather read about Space Marines because it seemed that they are just cooler in my opinion. 

It's good to hear that at least one of the IG cats isn't just a squishy blood bag... however, it's not so good to hear how they destroy Word Bearers so easily... so maybe he may be one of the last I read! haha


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah hell I cracked and bought a copy. I thought about Cherubael, who was probably my first favourite character in a series (Eisenhorn was one of the very first books I ever read), and all the other awesome things about Eisenhorn and decided that if there was any series I would be proud to own as a Collector's Edition, even if I already own it, it is the Eisenhorn trilogy.

Can't wait to see them on my shelves, and re-read the series for the first time.


LotN


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Really hope GW listen to how well this is selling and how popular it is generally. Eisenhorn was the first to dig behind the monotony of space marine battles and move into the fantastic universe that 40k has to offer. The Beast is doing something similar, and giving some epic battles mixed in.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Can't wait to see them on my shelves, and re-read the series for the first time.
> 
> 
> LotN


Whaaaaat?! You've only read it once? When did you read it first time? When this arrives it will be my....5th? time re-reading it I think.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Knockagh said:


> Really hope GW listen to how well this is selling and how popular it is generally. Eisenhorn was the first to dig behind the monotony of space marine battles and move into the fantastic universe that 40k has to offer. The Beast is doing something similar, and giving some epic battles mixed in.


Absolutely right... The 40k universe is sooooo rich. Totally get that BL is primarily meant to promote the game and sell more figures AND that this is WARhammer 40k but GW are missing the fact that there are plenty of people who would willingly spend money on 40k related stuff (is novels and fluff books) but no longer play the game (me for one). 

I spent a fortune on codexes, imperial armour books, Horus heresy forgeworld books, Fantasy Flight Games role playing source books, art books as well as novels. However, I have not played the game or purchased a toy soldier since the mid 90s!

As a more, ahem, mature fanboy I would welcome more mature novels like Eisenhorn (which got me back into the 40k universe after nearly a decade away). We need more "domestic 40k" away from the battlefield and front line.

Damn it what we need is for Abnett to get on with Penitent and for Sandy Mitchell to finish his Inquisitor trilogy!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Whaaaaat?! You've only read it once? When did you read it first time? When this arrives it will be my....5th? time re-reading it I think.


When I originally read it in 2009. I've always got new stuff to read so I rarely, almost never in fact, re-read anything. I will, it's just that there's always more new stuff.


LotN


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I would love to see the necromunda novels given a similar make over. See them re released to a new generation. And yes some new novels like the next bequin would be lovely!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

OK, so I started reading...it's awesome.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I still have my old Omnibus which I may re-read.... Including Ravenor too. I should really pick up Bequin one too.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> And yes, some new novels like the next Bequin would be lovely!


Don't get me started... Abnett needs to get this and the third one done. It's been two years since we should have had Penitent, what the hell happened?



Kharn The Complainer said:


> OK, so I started reading...it's awesome.


Told you.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Arrived while I was at work.. Wow it is gorgeous  
Was meant to be numbered, but for the life me I can't find any numbers in my books or on the case


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

All gone


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice to see people on eBay already exploiting this and selling it for double the price now it's out of stock.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

evanswolves said:


> Arrived while I was at work.. Wow it is gorgeous
> Was meant to be numbered, but for the life me I can't find any numbers in my books or on the case


I don't recall reading anywhere that they would be numbered, and can't see anywhere that says that on the BL page. I'll be taking mine to the next even Abnett is at though to get them signed.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Just sold all my collection more than 100 BL novels and think i saved only few omnibuses and hardbacks. Strangely its almost all abnett novels remaining . Gaunts ghosts, Titanicus, Double eagle, Ravenor. Only Gordon Rennie's Gothic war is on my shelf along with all his books. 

And of course Eisenhorn, that i wont never sell. And this is only warhammer novel series that i have read more than once.

Ive simply lost all confidence in BL recent years and this caused me to sell almost everything.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> I don't recall reading anywhere that they would be numbered, and can't see anywhere that says that on the BL page. I'll be taking mine to the next even Abnett is at though to get them signed.


Someone asked on the black library Facebook page if it was numbered and they said yes


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

And now the Night Lords. Lol. This new tactic is gonna cost some of you a LOT of money!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> And now the Night Lords. Lol. This new tactic is gonna cost some of you a LOT of money!


*Fuck.*

RIP my bank account.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Well this sucks. I can't afford to spend 65eur on books each week.
With 2-3 months between them, I possibly would have bought all of them.

I hope they will not release Ravenor trilogy next week.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea I would have bought the night lords too but not so close to eisenhorn. With the amount of heresy releases planned for the rest of the year and the beast arises releases continuing leaving money aside its just a silly amount of releases. I love hardcover and special editions not opposed to that at all. Only so much reading one person can do if they have anything to do outside GW!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> *Fuck.*
> 
> RIP my bank account.


I know right. No games next month for me...



Znoz said:


> I hope they will not release Ravenor trilogy next week.


Eh, they could release that for all I care. Read the first Ravenor book, didn't like it much. Never bothered with the other two. Just please BL, please don't release Soul Drinkers this way. You'd break me.


LotN


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Knockagh said:


> Yea I would have bought the night lords too but not so close to eisenhorn. With the amount of heresy releases planned for the rest of the year and the beast arises releases continuing leaving money aside its just a silly amount of releases. I love hardcover and special editions not opposed to that at all. Only so much reading one person can do if they have anything to do outside GW!



I am quoting myself to show what a dick I am after just buying it :blush:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Luckily I didn't like the Nightlord series so I can save my money this time!


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I know right. No games next month for me...
> 
> 
> Eh, they could release that for all I care. Read the first Ravenor book, didn't like it much. Never bothered with the other two. Just please BL, please don't release Soul Drinkers this way. You'd break me.
> ...


Really!!!!!!!!! I loved LOVED the Ravenor books. Such a great counterpoint to Eisenhorn and move from first to third person to get a different perspective AND now that set up for the Bequin trilogy (if we ever get part 2).

Still horses for courses 😀


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> I am quoting myself to show what a dick I am after just buying it :blush:


No shame Knockagh, I cracked too. We all crack in the end.


LotN


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> We all crack in the end.


I don't need it!


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Big difference in paper quality compared to other limited editions. This one is a paperback with a nice cover, cheap low quality paper. Not complaining as it matches the price. Just an observation.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Knockagh said:


> Big difference in paper quality compared to other limited editions. This one is a paperback with a nice cover, cheap low quality paper. Not complaining as it matches the price. Just an observation.


Haha dont say it...


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Can anyone give me a reading order for the Eisenhorn series? I'm not sure where all the small novellas fit amongst the larger story.

I started reading 'The Strange Demise of Titus Endor' after 'Xenos' and realised that it was really not the right place to fit it.
Should I also get the Ravenor series and try to fit that in too?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Can anyone give me a reading order for the Eisenhorn series? I'm not sure where all the small novellas fit amongst the larger story.
> 
> I started reading 'The Strange Demise of Titus Endor' after 'Xenos' and realised that it was really not the right place to fit it.
> Should I also get the Ravenor series and try to fit that in too?


Sure. You want:

*Eisenhorn*
Xenos (novel)
Missing In Action (short)
Malleus (novel)
Backcloth For A Crown (short)
Hereticus (novel)
Born Unto Us (short) This is from the an advent calendar, it's not really that relevant, so don't worry if you can't get hold of it.


Absolutely read Ravenor afterwards, it switches away from the First Person and does follow Ravenors retinue themselves, but it's still fantastic. Also then pick up Pariah to start the 'Bequin' trilogy off.

*Ravenor Trilogy* 
Ravenor (novel) 
Thorn Wishes Talon (short)
Ravenor Returned (novel)
Playing Patience (short)
Ravenor Rogue (novel)

*Bequin Trilogy*
Perihelion (short)
Pariah (novel)
Penitent (novel) For whenever this actually happens...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Penitent (novel) For whenever this actually happens...


We can only pray and hope and offer our souls.


LotN


----------

